

Capture & Share your presentations on-the-go - zuzuzu
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/12/9slides-ipad-app/

======
zuzuzu
Great easy to use tool for pitching to investors..

------
ldarcyftw
Just tried..very cool, works like a charm

